
Funding for your Idea without going to VC - mjcarp
https://www.reliablebits.io/free/
======
rvz
> What’s your idea?

How do I know that I won't be cheated if my project doesn't get chosen but my
idea gets stolen by someone else instead?

I don't think I can trust ANY site to build my idea for free. That is far too
much of a risk for it to be stolen by another person to implement it as a
side-project if I don't get chosen.

The idea of 'Facebook' being 'stolen' by another person is an example of this.

